# تأملات عن الصليب



## candy shop (21 مارس 2009)

*تأملات عن الصليب* 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد الصليب

تأملات فى الصليب المقدس

*ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....

* ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......

* أتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات....

* أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....

* ربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....

* ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح....

* إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........

* ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....

* ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...

* ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع..... 

* ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!

* ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي

* يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي ...

* يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة....

* إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها

* إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية

* ما أقواك أيتها التوبة و ما أروعك، انك أروع أيقونة للقيامة

* ربنا يسوع غلب العالم لأنه لم يكن للعالم شئ فيه. إذا كان للعدو جواسيس داخل بلدي كيف أستطيع مواجهته؟

* نحن نحمل قوة لا نهائية أمام عالم مادي مغلوب رغم مظهره القوي، هذا هو إيماننا 

* يارب.. أنت ترشدنا، و لكننا نتركك و نبحث عن إرشاد العالم و تعزيته، ثم نفشل فنجدك كما كنت. عندئذ نحس بخطئنا نحوك

* أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك

* الخادم هو إنسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين، و يغسلها كل يوم... من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس

* ربي.. أعطني أن أبكي على خطية أخي مثلما أبكي على خطيتي لأن كلاهما جرحاك يا حبيبي يسوع ......

* إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع
* يا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس .


منقوووووول
​
​


----------



## nonaa (21 مارس 2009)

"* أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك"

تسلم ايدك يا كاندى
تامل جميل​


----------



## kalimooo (21 مارس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا يا كاندي

شكرااااااااا على التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2009)

nonaa قال:


> "* أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك"​
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندى
> 
> تامل جميل​



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا نونه 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااااا على التأمل الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 مارس 2009)

> * إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية


تاملات حلوة وجميلة 
مرسي 
بركة المسيح ترعاكي​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> تاملات حلوة وجميلة
> مرسي
> بركة المسيح ترعاكي​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى كتيررررر حبيبتى 

تاملات فى منتهى الرووووعه

ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Dr_3abkarino (29 أبريل 2009)

```
<br>
<!-- Begin Moneybookers banner code -->
<a href="http://www.moneybookers.com/" target="_blank"><img style="border-width: 1px; border-color: #8B8583;" src="http://www.moneybookers.com/images/banners/en/sendmoneyworldwide_234x60.gif" width="234" height="60" border="0"></a>
<!-- End of Moneybookers logo code -->
<br>
```


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى كتيررررر حبيبتى ​*
> 
> *تاملات فى منتهى الرووووعه*​
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (16 مايو 2009)

> _ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، _



_امين_
_جميل تأملك كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2009)

تأملات جميله يا كاندى ​ 
ميرررررسى على التأملات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _امين_
> _جميل تأملك كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (24 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> تأملات جميله يا كاندى
> 
> 
> ميرررررسى على التأملات ​
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## king (13 يوليو 2011)

المسيح بنعمة صليبة يحمينا ويغسلنا بدمة


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2011)

king قال:


> المسيح بنعمة صليبة يحمينا ويغسلنا بدمة



امين

شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله
 
 ربنا يباركك
​


----------

